# avahi-daemon won't start at boot - can't find fix[SOLVED]

## tenspd137

Hi-

I am using the 2.6.24-r7 kernel, and avahi-daemon won't start at boot.  It keeps giving me the error:

```

Timeout reached while waiting for return value

Could not recieve return value from daemon process.

* ERROR: avahi-daemon failed to start

```

but, when I start it manually with:

```

/etc/init.d/avahi-daemon start

```

it works just fine.  The only mention I can find of anything similar is the need to have Default Linux Capabilities or module capability, but I can 't find the option in make menuconfig for the kernel.

I compiled it with USE=dbus gtk gdbm ipv6 kernel_linux mdnsrespnder-compat python

Does anyone have any insight?  Or am I stuck doing it manually?

-Thanks!Last edited by tenspd137 on Wed May 07, 2008 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## igh

 *tenspd137 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am using the 2.6.24-r7 kernel, and avahi-daemon won't start at boot.  It keeps giving me the error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Does anyone have any insight?  Or am I stuck doing it manually?

[/quote]

Have you recently done "emerge --sync" and "emerge -vauDN world" or similar? Check out this bug.

BTW, you know it's supposed to be "mdnsresponder-compat" right?

----------

## tenspd137

Yeah - this is a fresh install, so I have done emerge --sync and emerge -uavDN world.   Also, because I haven't got X up and running yet, I have been using another computer and typing the errors in - pretty tedious - but I am actually using mdnsresponder-compat.

I have also tried going back to 0.6.20-r2 (stable) with no luck.

The bug is not incredibly helpful - after I log in as root, I can start avahi-daemon fine.  I have tried reloading dbus - that does not seem to help either.

Do you know where in the log files I would look for more verbose info?  That might help me figure out the problem...

Thanks!

----------

## tenspd137

I solved the problem.  The computer I am using is on a NIS setup, and it gets the groups from the NIS server.  I set metalog to run before the daemon started I noticed that it could not find the avahi group.  I must not of put it into the local group files - probably skipped it in a massive dispatch-conf job.  Anyway, I just told the init script it needed ypbind and now that starts before avahi-daemon and all is well.  Thanks for input!

----------

